# Two couples shoots (13 photos)



## Lyncca (Nov 8, 2009)

Here are two couples shoots from the last few weeks.  The first couple is taken with my new 24-70 f/2.8, the second couple is with my 35mm f/2.0.

Both were overcast, rainy days (my favorites).

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. Dangit, cropped his shoe.  We were laughing so hard I didn't see it till later 






13.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good. Not much to criticize. Except, your watermark is very distracting.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks. 

I'm not really going to comment on the watermark except to state that these are linked from Facebook and they haven't purchased their disk yet, so I watermarked them.  I think it is rather unobtrusive being that it is on the bottom of the image and not smack dab in the middle of photos like many. But to each their own


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 8, 2009)

It's interesting to view the two sets in the same thread. The first set is very young  and... how would you put it? "hot and heavy"? The second set is more formal and mature. I guess the only crit would be the settings, they are a little boring or tame IMO and I would have liked to see a tighter framing of both couples faces since you've successfully pulled good emotion out of both of them.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 9, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> It's interesting to view the two sets in the same thread. The first set is very young and... how would you put it? "hot and heavy"? The second set is more formal and mature. I guess the only crit would be the settings, they are a little boring or tame IMO and I would have liked to see a tighter framing of both couples faces since you've successfully pulled good emotion out of both of them.


 
It's funny you say the young couple was more "hot and heavy" and the others were "formal and mature".  Actually, the older couple was much more comfortable with eachother; but she requested I keep some of those more private   He was completely making out with her, which got her embarrassed and giggling (all of us really) 

As for the tighter framing, I completely agree.  The older couple was shot with my 35mm prime, so I was as close as I could be in the upper body shots to still allow focusing.  The younger couple, I have no excuse except it was my first shoot with my new 24-70 mm, so I am still adjusting.  I noticed your critique myself in fact, and you can see in the senior thread I also posted, I got in much closer.  I think I still need to get an even longer zoom to really get anything real intimate.  I feel funny being right in someone's face while they are kissing! LOL


----------



## NateS (Nov 9, 2009)

I love all of these Lyncca, as I usually do with your photos.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 9, 2009)

I am going to nit pick you now&#8230;&#8230;

1)    I like it but it seems that they could have been moved up in the frame, as well I would have loved to see this one with her hand just lightly touching his cheek and the back hand dropped, it looks like she is reaching for something else with the back hand with the framing.

2)    Grabbing butt is never a good look in pictures; get the hands up a bit higher.

3)    Great shot, but again I would have liked to see them higher in the frame and not cut at the knee

4)    I understand what you were going for here, but It just does not do it for me.

5)    This could have been an outstanding shot if it were not for the huge chain and lock on the door. Because it is the brightest thing in the frame I am drawn to it.

6)    See Comment on image 2

7)    Great image, I just wish I could see a bit more of his face and the tips of her boots

8)    Not loving the outline shadow from the flash, you need to get it off the camera here.

9)    Love it, great emotion

10) Looks OK, but he seems uncomfortable the way her is bending, but good connection from the eyes.

11)He is looking down and she is looking camera left, it just seems off.  If her eyes had been closed I think I would have liked it more.

12)You already have the crop issue in there

13)It looks like he was turning for the kiss and she jumped the gun a bit.  His facial expression seems off.

Over all I think you did a great job and most of the issues are that of posing and cropping.  You have come a long way and I look forward to seeing more.
Thanks


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 9, 2009)

NateS said:


> I love all of these Lyncca, as I usually do with your photos.


 
Thanks 


SpeedTrap said:


> I am going to nit pick you now&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> 1)I like it but it seems that they could have been moved up in the frame, as well I would have loved to see this one with her hand just lightly touching his cheek and the back hand dropped, it looks like she is reaching for something else with the back hand with the framing.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the great critique  Some of the items you listed, I saw for myself. Others I didn't, thanks for showing those. It's funny all the things you have to think of and watch for. It's really amazing I can manage to click the button with all the crap that goes on in my head during a shoot. I tell my clients to make sure I don't walk in front of a car or something equally as stupid while I'm out. 

I do have to disagree on the big chain and lock. I see what you are saying, but I did choose the spot deliberately. I kinda wanted the locked up door to be in contrast to them kissing (ok, maybe cheesy ) . It turned out to be their favorite shot. I do have others though that are horizontal blocking it out and that are looking further down the street, cropping it from the left. They got lots of variety without it too.

I'm really green on doing couple/engagement pictures.  These are my first two since a little over a year ago (except for weddings).


----------



## bwlergh (Nov 9, 2009)

The pictures make me go "awwwww" beautifully shot, I just love them.


----------



## MikeBookPro (Nov 9, 2009)

Lyncca,

Photo #9 is absolutely amazing.  AWESOME moment captured!


----------



## Herro (Nov 9, 2009)

the watermark is ugly... photos are pretty decent. 

#5 is the best, if you burned the left side some it would be better.

nice work overall.


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm also a fan of number 5.... wouldn't mess with it.  I like the positioning of the pad lock.  Really adds to the capture.


----------



## MACollum (Nov 10, 2009)

The second picture seems to have a weird color cast (it could just be me though, I haven't been calibrating once a month as I should ). The second couple looks as though they were a lot of fun!


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 10, 2009)

MACollum said:


> The second picture seems to have a weird color cast (it could just be me though, I haven't been calibrating once a month as I should ). The second couple looks as though they were a lot of fun!


 
Yea, it is deliberate.  It has a texture overlay on it.  I gave the image with and without it.


----------

